# Cherokee County Help



## SK14 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,

The wife and I just moved from Iowa to the Woodstock area, being avid archers we are very eager to go after some hogs during the off-season to refill our freezer and try our new smoker. Due to WMA's being closed to hog hunting during the off-season, we are at a loss for where to take aim next. Are there any public areas around Cherokee county and surrounding counties that allow hog hunting during the off-season?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SK14 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 12, 2016)

Not that I am aware of........I am finding this time of year is a good time to get back to fishing

Unless you are part of a lease, there is nothing. Unless you know a farmer that will let you go there. But if you dont know them already, chances of finding a new farmer friend that will let you hunt would be slim to none...........finding a lease is gonna be your best option.
Welcome to Woodstock! I am sure I'll be seeing you all at Pinelog come small game season


----------



## SK14 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you very much for the info. I will definitely be out there bowhunting for "small game"


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jun 13, 2016)

There are a few WMA that have special hog only hunts during the summer. Most are in middle or southern part of the state so you have to fight the bugs and heat. 

Even Pine Log has a special hunt in August.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 13, 2016)

my 2 cents:  Find a club that has hogs.  Private land, hogs are 24/7/365 and you can use any weapon anytime.

saves a lot of aggravation on which weapon, what season, what regulations.


----------



## pop pop jones (Jun 14, 2016)

95g atl said:


> my 2 cents:  Find a club that has hogs.  Private land, hogs are 24/7/365 and you can use any weapon anytime.
> 
> saves a lot of aggravation on which weapon, what season, what regulations.




I think thats you can use any legal weapon, for whats in season at the time.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 15, 2016)

Middle and southern county farms are going to be your best bet for summer hog hunting permission. They are thick down there and most farmers beg for responsible hunters to help them out. Just remember bug spray and gator chaps.
You ought to plan on attending the GON Blast next month over in Gwinnet Center Complex off I-85. Lot of hog hunters will be there, you can get info and make connections. 
I'll even have a few "hog stickers" on my table for the "Up close and Personal" crowd that attend the show.

ps - Welcome to what used to be the outskirts of Greater Atlanta.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 16, 2016)

GON Blast Dates July 29-30-31


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 16, 2016)

pop pop jones said:


> I think thats you can use any legal weapon, for whats in season at the time.



INCORRECT.......!!!!!!

PRIVATE LAND....
any weapon ....any time.  Can use a BB gun or 50 caliber BMG.  Read the regulations.  Call DNR (770) 918-6401.
http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/feral-hog/
http://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-27/chapter-3/article-1/part-1/27-3-4 (see #8)

The only time you have to worry about what weapon is season regulated (in regards to Feral Hog/pig/boar) is when on land other than PRIVATE LAND.


----------



## SK14 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the information. We will definitely attend the GON Blast next month in hopes to gain connections in need of pork removal assistance! Having been spoiled all my life hunting private land in KY, then going to public land last season in Iowa to moving down here to more public land, definitely hopeful to find a farmer in need so I do not have to join a club. Love the idea but can't force myself to pay that much for a club when public land is free and possibly less hunters per acreage than a club. Thanks again for the information everyone!


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 16, 2016)

wish you the best of luck.

I had a similar "dream" as you.....
after lots of frustration, paid the coin and got a club.

6+ years later, I'm still happy.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 22, 2016)

95g atl said:


> my 2 cents:  Find a club that has hogs.  Private land, hogs are 24/7/365 and you can use any weapon anytime.
> 
> saves a lot of aggravation on which weapon, what season, what regulations.



Night hunting over bait with an ar...........man, thats bucket list stuff.....Private land is all it takes and you can do this



pop pop jones said:


> I think thats you can use any legal weapon, for whats in season at the time.



pop pop that is the WMA regs and if there is no season, you cannot even be out there at all......but private land is open to hogs, 24 7 365........with pretty much anything...........same as shooting rats basically



95g atl said:


> INCORRECT.......!!!!!!
> 
> PRIVATE LAND....
> any weapon ....any time.  Can use a BB gun or 50 caliber BMG.  Read the regulations.  Call DNR (770) 918-6401.
> ...



those WMA regs got lots of folks messed up


----------

